
[dupe-delete] Trump reveals that he is taking hydroxychloroquine - atian
https://twitter.com/FirstSquawk/status/1262480431737221120
======
downrightmike
All those useless millions of pills aren't going to take themselves! And
neither are they going to people with arthritis or other medical conditions.

~~~
sfj
Screw those widely studied, cheap $1 a pill cures, that they are pushing on
people for some unknown reason!

I'll go with the pharmaceutic industry approved, patented, $1000+ per pill
treatments instead, which are the result of science. Definitely the billions
of dollars of potential profit have nothing to do with it.. you can't prove
that it does, so it must not be.

------
nostrademons
Would like to see this from a reliable source. Looks a lot like clickbait to
generate attention for their new publication.

~~~
bb2018
This is video of him stating it:
[https://twitter.com/keithboykin/status/1262487139083837448](https://twitter.com/keithboykin/status/1262487139083837448)

